# A relief from the chains of IBS



## haYnguy (Jan 16, 2009)

I had been suffering from IBS since 8th grade (I am now a Junior in College) and until recently, I had suffered from all the symptoms and anxiety issues just as all of you have. I would lock myself in the house, couldn't go outside, couldn't handle long car trips (forget about it!) or even short trips for that matter.About a month ago, my mother (who suffered just like I had with IBS) went to the local organic store and told the guy about what her and I were going through. He led her to an organic supplement that I wanted to share with all of you who have suffered like me. It's called Digest Gold. It's an organic plant based enzyme supplement that enhances digestion and absorption. It's made by Enzymedica, a company that claims that they are "The Enzyme Experts."My mom ranted and raved about how well it worked after the first week. Now, I'll have you know, I'm the hardest person to convince about anything, unless I find it out myself. So, I thought that my mother was crazy. Borderline crazy. Then during Thanksgiving break this year. I gave it a try. I figured, what the heck else do I have to lose? So I took two supplements before I went to bed. The next morning I learned we were going to my aunt's place for Thanksgiving instead of at home. Immediately, my anxiety shot through the roof. I was expecting the way-too-common flair to begin. But nothing happened... My anxiety continued to try and get my gut to burst. But, nothing happened. I've been taking the Digest Gold for roughly over a month now religiously, and I haven't had to worry about my IBS. It's almost like it's cured. I recommend that everyone at least give it a try. It is completely organic, Vegan/Vegetarian safe, so there isn't any arbitrary chemicals to be worried about. The only downside to the bottle of Digest Gold is that it is expensive. The bottle I use cost $85, but each organic store may have a different price. It comes with 240 capsules and has lasted me for over a month. I just wanted to let all of you know about my success with overcoming the chains of IBS that have retrained me for the good part of my life. And, I encourage you to try it out and post your experiences with it. (Please only post after trying it religiously for 1-2 weeks. Remember, the damage IBS has instilled on everyone is different for each and every person) If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you had such success with it! BQ


----------



## 20920 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi haYnguy,Thanks for sharing your info with us. I'll try it out if my current treatment fails. Eugene.


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

What were your symptoms? I am wondering if this could help with SIBO.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

The ONLY thing that will clear SIBO is gram positive probiotic therapy combined with specific antibiotic therapy, followed by specific supplimentation and diet. one with out the other wont work. once a 7 day course of antbiotics has finished teh course of probiotics should be continued for 3 to 6 months daily in 4 - 8 billion culture doses. the diet and suppliments should be continued perminantly.everything else is a waste of time because you may feel well for a week or so but it will come back because the bacteria has only been eradicated, not controlled.cheersIan


----------



## puzzled09 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi!I know all the members in the forum are quite emotional, but I am so angry with the situation.I was diagnosed with IBS long ago and my GP did not bother with anything. I have been passed as a snow ball from one GP to another one, as they are constantly changing.I am currently residing in UK and just gone to GP to solve at least anything about my IBS. My suggestions about SIBO did not work, and also I was told there is not any test for it. No bacteria growth, no sensitivity, no hydrogen test. I was adviced to take fybogel( I craied when I heard that).The worst thing is I am doctor myself, I searched the net and wanted to try antifungal treatment and rifaximin and the probiotics and low carbon diet, but it is not possible with NHS in UK.Does anyone know, how to get rifaximin from the net for moderate price? I have been just sent from GP room in about 7-8 mins of seeing with fybogel adviced.I dont eat any vegs, fruits, sweets,I am constanly hungry and feel dizzy, I really can not carry on like this, so just want to try at least that antibiotic.Many thanks.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

What sort of doctor are you? i honestlt would not buy ANY drug from teh internet as you probably wont get the drug that you ordered and if you do there is a very good chance of the drug containing elements of other things that it shouldnt contain.cheersIan


----------



## anchpio (Feb 28, 2009)

You can get rifaxmin from http://goldpharma.com/index.php?show=searc...rch_srt=rifacolAs far as I know they are based inside EU and reliable, and rifaxmin is cheap there compared toUS pharma sites. Please let us know how you do and if you try it out.


----------



## Lisa123 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,I am also from Uk and just bought Rifacol (Rifaximin from goldpharma. Will try it as well. As my doctors really do not want to help at all. I have followed the suggestion from this website to take Pepto- Bismol. It did help just for the first week, but now my smell is worse. Can not understand how person in their twenties can smell like 3 old ladies. I really do not know what to try to make myself feel any better.By the way I have bought 2 packs of those tablets.NHS is evil, they just have sent me to Cogntive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) . I am very positive person and depression is not my problem. I know people with problem like mine just lock themself at home to protect themself from nasty comments. I am still trying not to give up. Get well ASAP


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In the study on CBT and IBS it was much more effective for IBS patient who were NOT depressed. It wasn't used to treat the depression but to treat the IBS.About 70% of the people in the CBT for IBS study got better and were still better 1 year after the therapy ended.So if sending you to an effective treatment that may cause you to be permanently better is evil, well I guess I don't understand evil (and I wish the USA was more evil like that.







)


----------

